# Are people this lazy or don't care about money?



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't understand why so many people use the online app services for food. Are they this lazy to pick up food or they don't care about money. I know they are poor because I see the apartment places they live and it's crap and the cars that are park outside are old as [email protected] Are Americans this stupid to not care about having money in their bank account? I'm sorry but money is important for me and see that 85% of the people I deliver to clearly don't have money, I can understand how people outside America look down on us.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t know the answer but I’m more than happy to separate them from their money.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol where are you delivering? I am in Dallas and it mostly upper middle class


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Lol where are you delivering? I am in Dallas and it mostly upper middle class


I'm in the North Atlanta market. The apartment places, I go to are pure garage. 50% of the places, the customer smell of weed (no joke!). I'm happy to take their money but debt is not important for those people.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh ok maybe if you worked in Norcross or Alpharetta you see things differently


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh ok maybe if you worked in Norcross or Alpharetta you see things differently


My day job is in Norcross and it's a hit and miss in that area but I don't go up to Alpharetta too much. Most of my delivery are at apartment places and those places are crappy apartments.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

People pays for convenience. 

Some people complain about living paycheck to paycheck and choose to not to have any long term plans. There is no helping them, just take their $$$ and run.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Many Americans are lazy. Some do it because they are drunk or high and cant drive. But, yes there are some that just don't care about money.

I only use Uber Eats (I am assuming that is what you deliver on) if I have a 5 or 10 USD promo code, and only order from a restaurant that it 4.99, so not only is the delivery free and the meal is cheaper than going to the restaurant. 

You can actually save money on Uber Eats by milking promo codes. But, I would never pay 4.99 to have food delivered when most local restaurants do it for free..... Plus I dont drink so I can easily get anything myself on the rare nights I eat out.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I do all 4 services but Uber Eats and Grubhub I seem the worst.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I don't understand why so many people use the online app services for food. Are they this lazy to pick up food or they don't care about money. I know they are poor because I see the apartment places they live and it's crap and the cars that are park outside are old as [email protected] Are Americans this stupid to not care about having money in their bank account? I'm sorry but money is important for me and see that 85% of the people I deliver to clearly don't have money, I can understand how people outside America look down on us.


We can agree the poor are not good money managers
What little they have they waste
"Sloth", comes with the territory.

Wealthy folks know the value of a dollar.
That's why many workers experience and report that the rich don't tip.

"Most" (not all) wealthy people Earned Everything They Have
And have NO sympathy for, and are immune to, the crybaby poor


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> We can agree the poor are not good money managers
> What little they have they waste
> "Sloth", comes with the territory.
> 
> ...


That is not true. The wealthy sometime just know how to make more money but still waste a lot of money too. Like investment, stocks, interest and so on.

I did get someone who order food from Postmates and didn't tip me but live in a $5 million home. That piss me off more than someone who don't tip me in a $450 a month rental apartment place.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

feinburg said:


> That is not true. The wealthy sometime just know how to make more money but still waste a lot of money too. Like investment, stocks, interest and so on.
> 
> I did get someone who order food from Postmates and didn't tip me but live in a $5 million home. That piss me off more than someone who don't tip me in a $450 a month rental apartment place.


LOL, ur example supports my conjecture, life's observations and experiences.

The working poor have the "lazy gene" which eliminates ambition..... 
Other than waiting on lines at Government offices to apply for, & receive more entitlements.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, they are. I often get orders on Door dash that are 5 or 6 bucks for the order and I get 9-10 bucks for delivering it. I have even had a few for just one Chic-fil-a breakfast biscuit (i think they at 3.29) and the lowest pay out for it was 7 bucks (and they were almost all within 1 mile, most were a few blocks up the street into the neighboring development). I too thought these were some of the laziest young people on earth, but then I quickly changed my thinking, and was very grateful for all of these millennials with too much money and not enough common sense. If I thought it was a good idea to order a 3 dollar sandwich and pay 8-10 dollars to have it delivered, I would quickly rethink that then come to the conclusion that it is time to put on pants!!!!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

part-timer said:


> Yes, they are. I often get orders on Door dash that are 5 or 6 bucks for the order and I get 9-10 bucks for delivering it. I have even had a few for just one Chic-fil-a breakfast biscuit (i think they at 3.29) and the lowest pay out for it was 7 bucks (and they were almost all within 1 mile, most were a few blocks up the street into the neighboring development). I too thought these were some of the laziest young people on earth, but then I quickly changed my thinking, and was very grateful for all of these millennials with too much money and not enough common sense. If I thought it was a good idea to order a 3 dollar sandwich and pay 8-10 dollars to have it delivered, I would quickly rethink that then come to the conclusion that it is time to put on pants!!!!


They could have a subscription and not paying per delivery it's like $10 a month I think

https://blog.doordash.com/introducing-unlimited-free-delivery-with-dashpass-subscription-2dbde0e7210


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

feinburg said:


> I'm in the North Atlanta market. The apartment places, I go to are pure garage. 50% of the places, the customer smell of weed (no joke!). I'm happy to take their money but debt is not important for those people.


How would YOU know what is important to THOSE people? Do you live there? Have you talked to any one of them and quizzed them on their outlook on life? Probably not. You're just a judgmental delivery guy who is two direct deposits away from being just like "those."

And news flash; most of the people you deliver to probably look at you in the same way that you view "those people."


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The food deliveries all give out plenty of promos all the time. Quite often deliveries are free, so the customers take advantage of not having to drive because they are high or drunk.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I don't understand why so many people use the online app services for food. Are they this lazy to pick up food or they don't care about money. I know they are poor because I see the apartment places they live and it's crap and the cars that are park outside are old as [email protected] Are Americans this stupid to not care about having money in their bank account? I'm sorry but money is important for me and see that 85% of the people I deliver to clearly don't have money, I can understand how people outside America look down on us.


Most of them are stupid... mathematics skills of a 8 year old from other countries will beat majority of these Americans


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They both serve each other.The lazy Millenials sitting on the couch ordering are using promo codes to get food delivered and the delivery person making the delivery is too inept to see he is loosing money and only making these companies valuations go up.
It's a win- win.
#investor$influx


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Like I said you can get unlimited delivery subscription for very little


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Like I said you can get unlimited delivery subscription for very little


So that's why DD doesn't give the driver their full tips. Drivers are subsidizing the delivery subscription.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Uber started accepting EBT.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Invisible said:


> So that's why DD doesn't give the driver their full tips. Drivers are subsidizing the delivery subscription.


Yes and a neighbor just said 30 days free


----------

